# Game of Thrones Frage



## Horde deadman (11. Juni 2013)

Also ich habe mir alle 3 Staffeln jetzt angeschaut die liefen und beide ersten gekauft. Ich finde die Serie einfach genial, grandios and fu..ing awesome. Aber ich bin ein Hardcore Fan quasi geworden und will mir jetzt dazu noch alle Bücher lesen. Ich habe im Internet rechachiert und nur herausbekommen, dass es auf Englisch bis jetzt 5 Bücher vom Autor gibt und er sagte, er arbeite an der 6. von 7. Also es wird 7 Bücher geben, schön und gut aber mich quellt eine Frage und zwar. Da die Bücher auf deutsch aufgesplitet sind (was ich einfach nur für Gierigkeit empfinde, weil die 5 Bücher auf Englisch nur 30 Euro kosten wobei jedes einzelne von "aufgesplitos" 15 kostet), frage ich mich wo man gerade steht. Also da diese Bücher recht kostspielig sind (alle 10 würden ja 150 Euro kosten) dachte ich mir ich lese es bischen weiter, was da alles noch passiert und wie es weiter um Starks und co steht. 

Also meine Frage: Verfilmen die 1 Buch pro Staffel, sprich 1. Season 1. Buch, 2. Season 2...? Und wenn ja wo ist man nach dem Ende der 3. Staffel dann in den deutschen Büchern? bei Buch 7? Wäre nett wenn jemand auch so verrückt nach der Serie ist, und mir da paar infos geben kann.

P.S. von euch weiss zufällig keiner wann die 4. Season ausgestrahlt wird? Hab gehört wird am 8. Juli gedreht aber Ausstrahlungstermin fand ich bis jetzt noch nicht


----------



## Alux (11. Juni 2013)

1. Season = 1. Buch
2. Season = 2. Buch
3. Season = 1. Hälfte des 3. Buchs

Was die Erstausstrahlung angeht ka.


----------



## Wynn (11. Juni 2013)

staffel 4 nicht vor nächstes jahr weil die ja erst drehen wieder ^^


----------



## Horde deadman (11. Juni 2013)

Ah ja danke. Und welche Bücher meinst du. Die deutschen oder die englischen?


----------



## Alux (11. Juni 2013)

English glaub ich^^  Ich hab das mal gelesen aber weis jetzt nimmer genau obs dabei um die englische oder deutsche Ausgabe ging.


----------



## tanztante (23. Juni 2013)

wobei man der vollständigkeit halber anführen sollte, dass die serie maximal noch in der ersten staffel buchgetreu war. so langsam entwickelt sich das ganze irgendwie in einen billigen teuren abklatsch.


----------



## Hubautz (24. Juni 2013)

tanztante schrieb:


> so langsam entwickelt sich das ganze irgendwie in einen billigen teuren abklatsch.



Ja was nu?


----------



## Davatar (24. Juni 2013)

Er...oder sie...oder so...meint, dass die Geschichte der Serie nicht mit der Geschichte im Buch übereinstimmt und dass das offenbar zunehmend abdriftet.


----------



## Wynn (24. Juni 2013)

solang es nicht so wie bei true blood abdriftet ^^


----------



## Ellesmere (24. Juni 2013)

Mich störts nicht, wenn sie abdriften. Ich les die Bücher immer jeweils nach den ausgestrahlten Staffel   So fallen mir keine Abweichungen beim schauen der Folgen auf und beim Bücher lesen störts mich dan eh nicht.


----------



## failrage (24. Juni 2013)

Ich habe jetzt nur Buch 1 und 2 auf deutsch gelesen und muss sagen, dass die Abweichungen minimal waren. Für die Geschichte hat sich nicht neues ergeben. Deshalb wollte ich jetzt den Rest überspringen und mit Buch 7 weiterlesen. Das müsste, soweit ich das überblicke, ja der aktuelle Serienstand sein, sprich der Anschluss an das Ende der dritten Staffel. Ich habe versucht diese Frage über Google zu klären, aber da wird der Serienstand nur mit den englischen Büchern abgeglichen.

Ansonsten: Sehr geile Serie, Bücher sind auch gut.


----------



## win3ermute (24. Juni 2013)

failrage schrieb:


> Das müsste, soweit ich das überblicke, ja der aktuelle Serienstand sein, sprich der Anschluss an das Ende der dritten Staffel. Ich habe versucht diese Frage über Google zu klären, aber da wird der Serienstand nur mit den englischen Büchern abgeglichen.
> 
> Ansonsten: Sehr geile Serie, Bücher sind auch gut.



Deutschland Buch 1 und 2: "A Game of Thrones" (1 Buch); "GoT Staffel 1"
Deutschland Buch 3 und 4: "A Clash of Kings" (1 Buch); "GoT Staffel 2"
Deutschland Buch 5 und 6: "A Storm of Swords" (1 Buch) - "GoT Staffel 3" ist gerade mal die Hälfte des Originalbandes!
Deutschland Buch 7 und 8: "A Feast for Crows" (1 Buch); noch nicht verfilmt (und das wird eine verdammt undankbare Aufgabe...)
Deutschland Buch 9 und 10: "A Dance with Dragons" (1 Buch); noch nicht verfilmt.

Ab Staffel 2 (Deutschland Buch 3 und 4 bzw. Original "A Clash of Kings") wirst Du Schwierigkeiten haben, wenn Du die Bücher überspringst und mit dem Lesen erst im deutschen Buch 6 anfängst (ungefährer Stand der Serie), weil etliche Charaktere in der Serie fehlen, anders charakterisiert sind oder die Storyline abgeändert wurde. Ferner greift die Serie manchen Ereignissen vor, weil sonst ganze Charaktere erst in viel späteren Staffeln wieder auftauchen würden (Theon etwa inklusive seiner gesamten Leidensgeschichte verschwindet mit Band 2 von der Bildfläche und ist erst in Band 5 der Originalausgaben wieder da). 

"A Game of Thrones" ist der einfachste Band, weil die Story noch relativ simpel ist - das merkt man auch an der Verfilmung, die dort noch sehr genau dem Buch folgt. Ab Staffel 2 fehlt etliches, ist verändert (und meist absolut mies und wirkt wie ohne Sinn und Verstand) oder auch abgemildert wie z. B. "Blackwater". Ferner sind einige der favorisierten Buchszenen der Fans total weggefallen, verändert oder durch die Story-Änderungen unmöglich gemacht.

Man darf nicht vergessen, daß Martin die Schnauze voll hatte von "Einerlei-Fantasy" und mit Absicht etwas derart episches und von der Story her komplexes und gegen alle Erwartungen gerichtetes schaffen wollte, das nie im Leben adäquat verfilmt werden könnte. Selbst bei HBO fehlen da Zeit und ein paar 100 Millionen an Budget pro Staffel, um die "Epicness" der Bücher abzubilden. Gegen die Blackwater-Schlacht im Buch ist die Staffelfolge trotz aller Bemühungen nur ein kleiner Schatten; das ist derart infernalisch im Buch, daß man danach eine Dusche braucht.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (25. Juni 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> "A Game of Thrones" ist der einfachste Band, weil die Story noch relativ simpel ist - das merkt man auch an der Verfilmung, die dort noch sehr genau dem Buch folgt. Ab Staffel 2 fehlt etliches, ist verändert (und meist absolut mies und wirkt wie ohne Sinn und Verstand) oder auch abgemildert wie z. B. "Blackwater". Ferner sind einige der favorisierten Buchszenen der Fans total weggefallen, verändert oder durch die Story-Änderungen unmöglich gemacht.
> 
> Man darf nicht vergessen, daß Martin die Schnauze voll hatte von "Einerlei-Fantasy" und mit Absicht etwas derart episches und von der Story her komplexes und gegen alle Erwartungen gerichtetes schaffen wollte, das nie im Leben adäquat verfilmt werden könnte. Selbst bei HBO fehlen da Zeit und ein paar 100 Millionen an Budget pro Staffel, um die "Epicness" der Bücher abzubilden. Gegen die Blackwater-Schlacht im Buch ist die Staffelfolge trotz aller Bemühungen nur ein kleiner Schatten; das ist derart infernalisch im Buch, daß man danach eine Dusche braucht.



Da stimme ich dir uneingeschränkt zu. 
Ich empfehle auch jedem, der dazu in der Lage ist, die Bücher im Original zu lesen. Die deutsche Übersetzung bzw. die Eindeutschung vieler Namen ("Casterlystein" WTF?!) ist einfach grauenvoll.


----------



## Wynn (25. Juni 2013)

oder wenn ihr es anspruchsvoll wollt Lest die romane in der hodor übersetzung ^^


----------



## Aun (25. Juni 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> oder wenn ihr es anspruchsvoll wollt Lest die romane in der hodor übersetzung ^^



wynn du kannst nich mal die horus heresy auf englisch lesen ( auf deutsch pfui pfui pfui..... bolter=bolzer).......  und dann gleich alles auf hodor?


ich übersetze mal den ersten satz aus dem ersten buch: "hodor hodorrrr hoooodor hodorrrrrhodddor."


und ja wenn du es kannst, dann lies es verdammt nochmal auf englisch! das hat so einige positive nebeneffekte


----------



## Wynn (25. Juni 2013)

die bruderkrieg romane haben nicht mehr die schlimme übersetzung von damals ^^

der imperator ist kein kaiser und sowas und seit black libray die bücher in deutsch rausbringt achten die nochmehr drauf ^^


----------



## Baron King Zwei (25. Juni 2013)

Hier schonmal ein Bild aus der nächsten Staffelll:

Achtung! Auf keinen Fall klicken wenn ihr nicht wissen wollt wie es weiter geht!!



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (25. Juni 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Man darf nicht vergessen, daß Martin die Schnauze voll hatte von "Einerlei-Fantasy" und mit Absicht etwas derart episches und von der Story her komplexes und gegen alle Erwartungen gerichtetes schaffen wollte, das nie im Leben adäquat verfilmt werden könnte.


Obwohl er es darauf angelegt hat, das es verfilmt wird. Er ist doch alter Serien Drehbuchautor und weiß relativ genau was im Fernsehen geht und nicht geht.


----------



## Nijara (25. Juni 2013)

Aber es ist endlich mal was neues!


----------

